# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  SHIFT LIGHT

## alexandrosp910i

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο από SHIFT LIGHT αυτοκινήτου δηλαδή όταν φτάνει σε κάποιες στροφές η μηχανή του αμαξιού να ανάβουν LED και με ένα TRIMMER να ρυθμίζουμε τις στροφές που θα ανάβει

----------


## dal_kos

Μια πολυ "μπακαλικη" αναλογικη λυση, ειναι να βαλεις ενα μικροδιακοπτη στον δεικτη των στροφων[απο πισω απο το καντραν] που θα ενεργοποιειται οταν φτανει καποιες στροφες

----------


## johny16

αυτη την δουλεια δεν την κανει ο κοφτης???

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Σαν θεωρία είναι καλή αλλά όταν θα τρέχω σε κακή άσφαλτο θέλω το SHIFT στον κόφτη και όταν έχει καλή λίγο πριν φαντάζεσαι να βγάζω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι το καντράν και να ρυθμίζω το SHIFT;  :Laughing:   και δεύτερον δεν μπορείς να βάλεις διακοπτακι από πίσω μια και η κοντεροπλακα από της μεμβράνες είναι περίπου 3mm

----------


## dal_kos

Εχεις δικιο...δεν γινεται να βγαζεις το καντραν.
Κοιταξα στο διαδικτυο αλλα απο ψηφιακα[μαλλον ψηφιακα πρεπει να ειναι...] βρηκα μονο προς πωληση  :frown:

----------


## gsmaster

Ο κόφτης πιάνει δουλειά πολύ μετά το σωστό σημείο που πρέπει να κάνεις αλλαγή. 

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα που να μετράει τους παλμούς απο το δυναμό και ανάλογα να κάνει αυτό που θες. Η αρχή θα είναι ίδια με αυτή που δουλεύουν τα ηλεκτρονικά στροφόμετρα. Απλά θα ανάβει ένα λεντ στις σωστές στροφές.

Μπορείς να το κάνεις με δυο τρόπους, και τους δύο τους έχω δοκιμάσει.
- Να δώσεις τον παλμό απο το δυναμό (ή πριν τον πολλαπλασιαστή) σε κάποιον μικροελεκτή ο οποίος θα μετράει τον χρόνο και θα πράττει αναλόγως...
- Να δώσεις τον παλμό σε έναν μονοσταθή πολυδονητή, του οποίου η έξοδος θα φορτίζει έναν πυκνωτή. Όταν ανεβαίνουν οι στροφές η τάση του πυκνωτή θα αυξάνεται, γιατί θα φορτίζεται πιο συχνά απο τους παλμούς. Την τάση του πυκνωτή την οδηγείς σε ένα VU meter με LM3915 (ή μήπως 3914, ένα απο τα δυο, αυτό που είναι γραμμικό.) Ρυθμίζεις ανάλογα με ένα τρίμμερ που θα βάλεις στην είσοδο του vumeter. Αν βάλεις και διαφορετικού χρώματος led προς θα έχεις και καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.
Αν θες να έχεις μόνο 1 λαμπάκι, μπορείς αντί για VU meter να βάλεις έναν τελεστικό σαν συγκριτή.

Και μια 3η λύση (τώρα μου ήρθε) είναι να κάνεις έναν συνδιασμό των παραπάνω, δηλαδή να μετράς την τάση του πυκνωτή με έναν μικροελεκτή.

Ήθελα να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο αλλά που χρόνος.....

----------


## alexandrosp910i

> Εχεις δικιο...δεν γινεται να βγαζεις το καντραν.
> Κοιταξα στο διαδικτυο αλλα απο ψηφιακα[μαλλον ψηφιακα πρεπει να ειναι...] βρηκα μονο προς πωληση



Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια έχω στα χέρια μου κάτι σχέδια αλλά είναι μάλλον στα ισπανικά και τα έχω PDF

----------


## alexandrosp910i

> Ο κόφτης πιάνει δουλειά πολύ μετά το σωστό σημείο που πρέπει να κάνεις αλλαγή. 
> 
> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα που να μετράει τους παλμούς απο το δυναμό και ανάλογα να κάνει αυτό που θες. Η αρχή θα είναι ίδια με αυτή που δουλεύουν τα ηλεκτρονικά στροφόμετρα. Απλά θα ανάβει ένα λεντ στις σωστές στροφές.
> 
> Μπορείς να το κάνεις με δυο τρόπους, και τους δύο τους έχω δοκιμάσει.
> - Να δώσεις τον παλμό απο το δυναμό (ή πριν τον πολλαπλασιαστή) σε κάποιον μικροελεκτή ο οποίος θα μετράει τον χρόνο και θα πράττει αναλόγως...
> - Να δώσεις τον παλμό σε έναν μονοσταθή πολυδονητή, του οποίου η έξοδος θα φορτίζει έναν πυκνωτή. Όταν ανεβαίνουν οι στροφές η τάση του πυκνωτή θα αυξάνεται, γιατί θα φορτίζεται πιο συχνά απο τους παλμούς. Την τάση του πυκνωτή την οδηγείς σε ένα VU meter με LM3915 (ή μήπως 3914, ένα απο τα δυο, αυτό που είναι γραμμικό.) Ρυθμίζεις ανάλογα με ένα τρίμμερ που θα βάλεις στην είσοδο του vumeter. Αν βάλεις και διαφορετικού χρώματος led προς θα έχεις και καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.
> Αν θες να έχεις μόνο 1 λαμπάκι, μπορείς αντί για VU meter να βάλεις έναν τελεστικό σαν συγκριτή.
> 
> ...




Το κακό σε μερικά δεν έχουν πολλαπλασιαστή έχουν αλλά είναι επάνω στα μπουζί όπως έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα αμάξια από 2002 και μετά λίγα είναι ακόμη με μπουζοκαλώδια σε ένα φιλαράκι μου που έβαλε εξωτερικό στροφόμετρο σε SAXO vts τέτοιο έχω και εγώ το σύνδεσε στο εγκέφαλο από εκεί που παίρνει και το στροφόμετρο του αμαξιού

----------


## gsmaster

Μπορείς να το συνδέσεις με πολλούς τρόπους.
- Να πάρεις παλμό πριν τον πολλαπλασιαστή
- ----//---- απο τον εγκέφαλο
- ----//---- απο το δυναμό
- Να βάλεις "ματάκι" σε κάποια τροχαλία.
- Να μετράς τα peak φόρτισης που προκαλεί το δυναμό στα 12V. 
- ......φαντασία να έχεις, κι άλλους τρόπους θα βρείς.

----------


## alexandrosp910i

αυτό είναι ένα σχέδιο μου το έστειλε ένας φίλος μόλις τώρα 
http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/1...htsch01bt6.gif

----------


## gsmaster

Αυτό είναι σαν την πρώτη περίπτωση που είπα παραπάνω. Ο μΕ (AT90S2323) τα κάνει όλα. Το θέμα είναι να βρείς και τον κώδικα που πρέπει να βάλεις στον μικροελεκτή.

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Αυτά είναι κάτι σχέδια από SHIFT LIGHT αλλά είναι μάλλον στα ισπανικά η οδηγίες και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει

----------


## DT200

> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα που να μετράει τους παλμούς απο το δυναμό ...



Τι εννοείς γιατί δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό ?

----------


## athalex

Αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης είναι ότι κάποια δυμανο έχουν και μια επαφή που είναι για στροφόμετρο.
Αυτό βέβαια εγώ το ξέρω ότι το έχουν τα φορτηγά και από εκεί δουλεύει το στροφόμετρο, για  ΙΧ δεν το έχω δει να έχουν. μπορεί  να κάνω και λάθος για τα ΙΧ.
Όσο για την ερώτηση του φίλου καλυτέρα να φτιάξει ένα κύκλωμα που να μετράει τους παλμούς στον πολλαπλασιαστή. επαφή στον εγκέφαλο  για στροφόμετρο έχουν τα παλιότερα αυτοκίνητα χωρίς επικοινωνία CAN. Τώρα πια δεν έχουν γιατί γίνετε μέσω αυτής της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ εγκεφάλου κινητήρα και εγκεφάλου οργάνων.

----------


## gsmaster

Ένας φίλος μου ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων μου είπε ότι για το στροφόμετρο μπορείς να πάρεις σήμα απ το δυναμό.

Η άλλη λύση που δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα απο καλωδιώσεις μέσα στη μηχανή είναι να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα που να μετράει την κυμάτωση στην τάση της μπαταρίας. Δεν χρειάζεται καθόλου καλώδια μόνο τα 12V πχ απο τον αναπτήρα. Θα είναι λίγο ψαγμένο το κύκλωμα του, και δεν θα δουλεύει αν έχεις πολύ καλή μπαταρία. Δεν το έχω φτιάξει, αλλά έχω δει συσκευή που μετράει με αυτόν τον τρόπο τις στροφές.

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Βρήκα αυτήν την πλακέτα από ένα παλιό SHIFT LIGHT  που δεν λειτουργεί έχει ένα ολοκληρωμένο το οποίο δεν γράφει πιο είναι πως μπορώ να μάθω πιο είναι;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τη βοήθειά σας

----------


## Danza

Τα κολπάκια των εταιριών.. γραφουν κατι ασχετο πανω στα ολοκληρωμένα να μην δείς ποιο είναι   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  το shift light τι μάρκα/τύπος ειναι μηπως το βρούμε ετσι με κάποιο service manual (αν υπάρχει)?

----------


## alexandrosp910i

αυτο ειναι το κουτι που το ειχε μεσα τιποτα αλλο δεν εχει

----------


## Danza

Δεν ξέρω αμα γίνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο.. βάζεις ενα διαιρέτη τάσης. στην είσοδο συνδέεις το σημα του στροφόμετρου και απο την έξοδο οδηγείς ενα τελεστικό ή ενα pic ή ενα ΝΕ555  να ανάβει ενα λεντ στις στροφές που θέλεις

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Με αυτα τα σχεδια μπορω να κανω κατι;

----------


## Danza

με το δευτερό νομιζω ναι.. αλλα καλύτερα να σου πει κάποιος πιο καταρτισμενος σε τετοιου είδους κυκλωματα για να μην σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alexandrosp910i

και τα δυο ειναι στο ιδιο κυκλωμα τα εχω σε PDF θελεις να στα στειλω;

----------


## gsmaster

> Δεν ξέρω αμα γίνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο.. βάζεις ενα διαιρέτη τάσης. στην είσοδο συνδέεις το σημα του στροφόμετρου και απο την έξοδο οδηγείς ενα τελεστικό ή ενα pic ή ενα ΝΕ555  να ανάβει ενα λεντ στις στροφές που θέλεις



Με κούφανες ολίγον τι. Αυτό είναι το πιο απλό. Απο εκεί και μετά τι γίνεται είναι το θέμα.





> Με αυτα τα σχεδια μπορω να κανω κατι;



Δεν χάνεις να τα δοκιμάσεις (αντε να χάσεις 2-3 ευρώ και 2-3 ώρες) το 555 τουλάχιστον το βρίσκεις εύκολα.

----------


## Alogatos

Ψάχνοντας αρκετά στο Internet βρήκα σχέδια από διάφορα κυκλωματάκια.....σας τα διαθέτω μήπως τελικά καταφέρουμε να βρούμε ένα αξιόλογο κύκλωμα για Shift Light








Παρακαλώ οι γνώστες του αντικειμένου...ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΑΣ

----------


## dal_kos

Το προτελευταιο [οπως και τα υπολοιπα], χρησιμοποιει το lm2917 το οποιο ειναι μετατροπέας συχνότητας σε τάση. Μετά απο την εξοδό του οδηγείς ενα τελεστικό σαν συγκριτή τασης και με ένα διαιρέτη τάσης, ρυθμίζεις τις στροφές στις οποίες θα ανάβει το led. Αν καταφέρεις να φιλτράρεις την είσοδο ωστε να μην καψεις το κυκλωμα από καμια αιχμή τασης, εισαι ο καλυτερος του χωριου.

----------


## Alogatos

Βασικά σε αυτό το κύκλωμα τα πράγματα φαίνονται απλά μα υπάρχουν κάποια λεπτά σημεία,,,όπως το ότι όλα τα υλικά δεν αναγράφονται και ακομα δεν ξερω που πάνε 2 έξοδοι...στη photo που παραθέτω έχω σημειώσει τα άγνωστα υλικά και τους 2 εξόδους (αν μπορώ να τους πω έτσι)

Επίσης επειδή είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν καταλαβαίνω,,,αυτό το κύκλωμα έχει 2 led - λαμπάκια ....γιατί αυτό?

----------


## dal_kos

Εχει δυο led ένα κιτρινο που σε προετοιμαζει κι ενα κοκκινο που σου λεει ποτε ακριβως να κανεις την αλλαγη. Οι αντιστασεις των οποιων τα στοιχεια δεν αναγραφονται και βρισκονται διπλα-διπλα, σχηματιζουν τους διαιρετες τασης που προανεφερα. Μπορεις να τις αντικαταστησεις με δυο ποτενσιομετρα[ενα για καθε δυο του θεωρητικου]
Μετα οι αλλες δυο αντιστασεις που ειναι πριν τα led δεν εχουν στοιχεια διοτι πρεπει να τις επιλεξεις αναλογα με την ταση που θα βαλεις στην αλλη ακρη των led και τα led που θα χρησιμοποιησεις.
Φιλικα,
Κώστας

----------


## Alogatos

Ψαχνω απεγνωσμενα τα 14pina LM2917 kai LM2907.....αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα απεριοριστα  :Very Happy:

----------


## dal_kos

Συγγνωμη αλλα ψαχνεις συγκεκριμενα τα 14πινα? Αφου κυκλοφορουν και σε 8πινα... Στη χειροτερη περιπτωση τα εχει ο darlas αν και πιστευω πως θα τα βρεις σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα.

----------


## mariobits

Γιατι δεν βαζεις ενα εξωτερικο στροφομετρο με ενσωματωμενο Shift Light  :P

----------


## Alogatos

Άμα ήταν να αγοράσω κάτι έτοιμο δεν θα έψαχνα τίποτα.......θέλω να το ενσωματώσω μέσα στο εργοστασιακό κοντέρ......πάντοσ καλή λύση το εξωτερικό στροφόμετρο...τι λές θα μου κάνεις ένα δώρο   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  πλάκα κάνω

Τα 8pin τα αγόρασα κατα λάθος μα δεν ξέρω τι να συνδέσω στην θέση ποιανού....  :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown: 

Aν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dal_kos

Φιλε τη λυση θα τη βρεις αν ανοιξεις το datasheet του LM2917 απο το site της National.  :Wink:

----------


## Alogatos

Και όμως δεν έβγαλα άκρη.....μίπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## dal_kos

14αρι-->8αρι
Ενωσεις πινς

1 --> 1
2 --> 2
3,4 --> 3 [ενωνονται εσωτερικα]
5 --> 4 
8 --> 5
9 --> 6
10 --> 7
11,12 --> 8 [ενωνονται εσωτερικα]

Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα  :Smile:

----------


## Alogatos

Σε ευχαριστώ.... :Smile:

----------


## dal_kos

Τιποτα... αρκει να δουλεψει και να μας πεις εντυπωσεις  :Wink:

----------


## elsp1991

για σας παιδia σκεφτομαι και γω να φτιαξω ενα στροφομετρο led. Χρησιμοποιω την ECU της Perfomance electronics η οποια εχει εξοδο για στροφομετρο ενα 12V παλμο με 30%duty cycle. θελω να μετατρεψω την συχνοτητα σε ταση μεσω του LM2917 και μετα με ενα avr να χρησιμοποιησο το ADC αλλα επειδη ειμαι νεος στα ηλεκτρονικα δε ξερω πως να επιλεξω τις C1 C2 R1 τιμες για να εχω ευρος συχνοτητας εισοδου απο 0-400hz και εξοδο απο 0-5V στο LM2917. Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει ή να με παραπεμψει καπου

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> για σας παιδia σκεφτομαι και γω να φτιαξω ενα στροφομετρο led. Χρησιμοποιω την ECU της Perfomance electronics η οποια εχει εξοδο για στροφομετρο ενα 12V παλμο με 30%duty cycle. θελω να μετατρεψω την συχνοτητα σε ταση μεσω του LM2917 και μετα με ενα avr να χρησιμοποιησο το ADC αλλα επειδη ειμαι νεος στα ηλεκτρονικα δε ξερω πως να επιλεξω τις C1 C2 R1 τιμες για να εχω ευρος συχνοτητας εισοδου απο 0-400hz και εξοδο απο 0-5V στο LM2917. Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει ή να με παραπεμψει καπου



Αφού θα χρησιμοποιήσεις uC γιατί να μετατρέπεις την συχνότητα σε τάση για να την διαβάσει ο uC και δεν μετράς την συχνότητα απευθείας από τον uC ?

----------


## herctrap

απο ποια μερη μπορουμε να μετρησουμε με mC

και ποσο ευκολο ειναι να διαβαζουμε την obd?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μια πολυ "μπακαλικη" αναλογικη λυση, ειναι να βαλεις ενα μικροδιακοπτη στον δεικτη των στροφων[απο πισω απο το καντραν] που θα ενεργοποιειται οταν φτανει καποιες στροφες




καλα... ειπαμε μπακαλικο αλλα οχι να το σκισουμε το θεμα...

----------


## herctrap

και επανερχομαι

λογικα χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος 

το δυναμο βγαζει μια ημιτονοειδη ταση ac

το arduino μπορει να μετρησει παλμους με περιοδο 10 microseconds μεχρι 3 λεπτα

για 8000rmp/min = 8000/60 rpm/sec = 133,33

οποτε η περιοδος ειναι 0,075 οποτε ειμαστε μεσα στα ορια του arduino


τωρα το θεμα ειναι το μετραει απο μεγιστο σε ελαχιστο

απο 3,3 σε 0 δηλαδη

το θεμα ειναι πως θα εχουμε μεγιστο στο Pin του arduino Μονο οταν θα εχουμε +12v?

----------


## tasosvolos

γεια χαρα σε ολους..λοιπον πεταξα πολλα λεφτα στα lm 2917 kai lm 3914 μεχρι να καταλαβς γτ δεν δουλευουν...εγς εχω μηχανι μονοκυλινδρη ενα χτ660 και αυτα που εχετε εδω ειναι ειναι για 4 κυλινδρα πως 8α το κανε εγω να δουλευει το shift light...στο σημα τι πρεπει να κανω????ευχαριστω

----------


## Gpap88

Καλησπερα, θελω να φτιαξω ενα shift light μηπως εχει κανεις κανενα σχεδιο ωστε να δω τι χρειαζομαι??

----------


## Gpap88

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα, εχω φτιαξει το παρακατω σχεδιαγραμμα 
αλλα δεν δουλευει εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει??
shift_light.GIF

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... εχω φτιαξει το παρακατω σχεδιαγραμμα αλλα δεν δουλευει εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει??



Το κύκλωμα μετατροπής RPM->Volt είναι από το datasheet του LM2907/2917 (σελίδα 10):



Ελεγξε ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο σωστά και μέτρησε την τάση στο πόδι 5 που πρέπει να μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα εισόδου. Σημείωσε ότι η είσοδος είναι σε σχέση με τη γείωση και στην εφαρμογή της National (T.I.) έχουν υπολογίσει 8 κύλινδρο κινητήρα. Επίσης

----------


## Gpap88

Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι το μετρησα και δεν μεταβαλεται καθολου, ειναι σταθερο αν θυμαμα καλα στο 1,5.

----------


## Inferno

Τη συχνότητα πως την μεταβάλεις? 
Έχεις κάποια γεννήτρια παλμών ή με κανά 555?

----------


## Gpap88

> Τη συχνότητα πως την μεταβάλεις? 
> Έχεις κάποια γεννήτρια παλμών ή με κανά 555?



Παιρνω σημα απο τον πολλαπλασιαστη αλλα θα δοκιμασω να του δωσω και με 555 μηπως και δουλεψει.

----------


## Gpap88

Ουτε απο 555 δουλευει, εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει???

----------

